# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Top nightlife/party Beaches

## julia90

In Italy we have:
RIVIERA ROMAGNOLA
Famous is its "LA NOTTE ROSA" (the pink night) every 1 of july (all the first week of july)
it's a big party event
the teme is the color pink, everythink gets decorated with pink, that conveys the feelings, and the women.
the street lights are colored of pink, the Piadinas (the riviera romagnola popular food among partiers) is served with a pink sauce.
Fireworks are of color pink as all the buildings are lighted by the color pink.





The Riviera's Popular meal: PIADINA
Piadina or Piada is a thin Italian flatbread, typically prepared in the Romagna region (Forlì-Cesena, Ravenna and Rimini). It is usually made with white flour, lard (or olive oil), salt and water. The dough was traditionally cooked on a terracotta dish (called teggia in the Romagnolo dialect), although nowadays flat pans or electric griddles are commonly used.
Piadinas are usually sold immediately after preparation in specialized kiosks (called piadinerie) filled with a variety of cheeses, cold cuts and vegetables, but also with sweet fillings such as jam or Nutella. There may be small differences depending on the zone of production. Piadinas produced around Ravenna are generally thicker, while those produced around Rimini and the Marche region are thinner and the diameter is greater.
La j'è bona in tot i mud,	Delicious with filling
la j'è bona énca scudida	or even served plain,
sa' n'avì ancora capì,	if you haven't already guessed,
a scor propri dla pida.	I am talking about the "piadina".
Nothing speaks more of Romagna than this bread of ours... it is a symbol that speaks of devotion to our land.[1] Giovanni Pascoli


RICCIONE, Riviera Romagnola
Since the 1930s Riccione gained the status of a main destination of summer tourism on the Adriatic riviera of Romagna, and, together with Rimini, is one of the best known seaside resorts in Northern Italy.
Tourism in Riccione is massive, including mostly young people attracted by the number and variety of discos, on the Riviera and in the city centre. Riccione also attracts families with children, thanks to its theme parks.
The scores of hotels on the Riviera, one next to the other, determine the large amount of tourists flowing there in summer. The main streets of Riccione, viale Dante and viale Ceccarini have numerous night spots, discos, and hotels, but daily are run by people walking or biking. The seafront is a long boulevard, shaped by a road and an equally developed bicycle lane, that reaches up to the town's end going along the sea.
Cycling is popular in the Emilia Romagna area and a number of Riccione's hotels have teamed up to capitalise on this. These hotels provide specific facilities for cycling tourists, including bike hire, cycle storage and tour guides.

other beach towns of Riviera Romagnola: *Ravenna, Cervia (Milano Marittima), Cesenatico, Gatteo Mare, Savignano Mare, San Mauro Mare, Bellaria-Igea Marina, Rimini, Riccione, Misano Adriatico, Cattolica, Gabicce Mare*

----------

